
Redeye VC: Company Math vs VC Math - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2009/10/company-math-vs-vc-math.html
======
gruseom
This is superbly clear. The post linked to at the end is also a must-read:

[http://www.angelblog.net/VC_Mandatory_Moonshot_The_Unwritten...](http://www.angelblog.net/VC_Mandatory_Moonshot_The_Unwritten_Terms.html)

I have the impression that people like Wilson and Kopelman are at the
forefront of an emerging wave of VC: leaner and better aligned with founders.
I hope that's true.

